# WAI + Race Gas



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

So this random thought popped into my head last night.
WAI + Pump gas = Better mixture, less prone to detonate, high octane (supposedly)
What about
WAI + Race Gas (104 to specific) -* Besides the cooling effect*, does the water meth still increase the octane or is it like adding 104 to 104 (= 104)








????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: WAI + Race Gas (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_WAI + Pump gas = Better mixture, less prone to detonate, high octane (supposedly)

There is no "supposedly" about it. We're not talking about boosting the chemical compound called octane (which gasoline may or may not actually contain depending on the formulation). The whole point is about increasing the the air/fuel charge's octane *rating*.
As an experiment take a spray bottle and mist your kitchen stove's burner with pure water (hard squeeze on finest setting). You'll see the flame level dip down as the combustion process is slowed. This is exactly what happens in the combustion chambers. It's precisely what high-octane gasoline does.
Under the worst case scenario low-octane fuel burns explosively (a.k.a. "detonation") instead of in a slow, smooth, and sustained manner. High-octane fuel behaves the opposite way. So, there is a solid but gentle "shove" on the piston.
WAI makes low-octane fuel burn slower because of the water present in the mixture. It also expands in volume by 1000x or more as the stuff evaporates from liquid to gas. This increases cylinder pressures like a steam engine. Carbon deposits (which would otherwise glow red and facilitate pre-ignition) are also steam cleaned out of the chamber and blown out the exhaust.

_Quote »_What about... WAI + Race Gas (104 to specific) -* Besides the cooling effect*, does the water meth still increase the octane or is it like adding 104 to 104 (= 104)









The octane rating will jump by the same amount as it would with say... 87 octane fuel. Added to some 104, it would end up at beyond 115, etc, depending on how much you spray. WAI's limitations are mostly tied to equal distribution and precisely timing the delivery. IF you get both those factors 100% correct, the effects are equivalent and often superior to C16 race fuel, etc.
Got more questions? Let me know. I'll be happy to answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I guess that answers that!!!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

also turning the tb 90 degrees will help distribute the watermeth to all cylinders theres a thread about its positive effects in the 1.8t section


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: WAI + Race Gas ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
WAI makes low-octane fuel burn slower because of the water present in the mixture. It also expands in volume by 1000x or more as the stuff evaporates from liquid to gas. This increases cylinder pressures like a steam engine. Carbon deposits (which would otherwise glow red and facilitate pre-ignition) are also steam cleaned out of the chamber and blown out the exhaust.



If the deposits are steam cleaned and blown out the exhaust how does theis effect the life of and accuracy of the o2 sensors ?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WAI + Race Gas (sleeply337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeply337* »_

If the deposits are steam cleaned and blown out the exhaust how does theis effect the life of and accuracy of the o2 sensors ?

good question but there hasn't been any known problems with O2 sensors relating to water/meth


----------

